# Putting up basement ceiling



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2010)

My house was built in 1979 and they used trusses instead of floor joices.  I was going to strap the trusses and sheetrock.  My concern is will the trusses move around as the floor load changes an crack the sheetrock joints?

Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 12, 2010)

However , they sell truss movement joint hardware. basically iy lets the truss move up and down and still supports the wall from moving sideways.
Product Category: Truss Clips


----------



## GBR (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are talking- floor trusses, they won't move that much. Especially with another wall under them, shortening the span. The deflection is rated for loads it could carry, I doubt it is over-spanned for the application as these require engineering before installation.

Start over...... Is a roof or floor above?

Be safe, Gary


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 12, 2010)

My mistake..I was thinking roof truss hardware for some reason. 
The floor truss will be fine with sheetrock, in fact they hold up better than dimensional lumber.


----------

